# recommend Carpentry books?



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Any of you seasoned vets have any books you'd highly recommend reading? Either finish work or framing is fine. Got some credits to use.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Scot simpsons newest book .. Guide to framing i think
Larry Haun, the very efficient carpenter.
And JLC books are very good too.


----------



## darichierich (Sep 19, 2014)

Finish Carpentry by Gary Katz


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's not a carpentry book, per se, but Architectural Graphic Standards for Residential Construction is the one book I find myself consulting on a regular basis.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Anything by George Ellis.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1118113497?pc_redir=1414432397&robot_redir=1


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont know what part of carpentry you want but Taunton books, I have the finish carpentry from Katz which is helpful to pick up his tricks, the JLC Moisture control book. This is an excellant "best practice" referance and Micheal Byrne tile.

Im sure that Larry Haun book is very useful if you want to frame.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

EthanB said:


> It's not a carpentry book, per se, but Architectural Graphic Standards for Residential Construction is the one book I find myself consulting on a regular basis.


Have had that book for ahhh :whistling 30 years, committed to memory now. I fully agree with Ethan. Invaluable (Faster than the web) reference and guide


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow I just looked up architectural graphic standards. $220 on amazon.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Wow I just looked up architectural graphic standards. $220 on amazon.


http://www.vendio.com/stores/scholarsmate/item?lid=23897869&source=Vendio:Google Product Search

It's for students, but I couldn't find anything that said you had to be one to place an order.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah amazon had a student version too that was a little cheaper. I think it's a different version though


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Yeah amazon had a student version too that was a little cheaper. I think it's a different version though


I don't think this is the student version. I meant the site is meant for students.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tom M said:


> I dont know what part of carpentry you want but Taunton books, I have the finish carpentry from Katz which is helpful to pick up his tricks, the JLC Moisture control book. This is an excellant "best practice" referance and Micheal Byrne tile.
> 
> Im sure that Larry Haun book is very useful if you want to frame.


ahh thank you. I had the JLC moisture control book in my cart, but once you recommended it, I checked out. 

BTW, for me, I don't mind used books. I got the JLC for like 3 dollars + a few bucks in shipping.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> Scot simpsons newest book .. Guide to framing i think
> Larry Haun, the very efficient carpenter.
> And JLC books are very good too.


THank you, ordered Scott Simpsons' book.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1118113497/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Carpentry and Building Construction (John Feirer) is always a good go-to for me. It's more a student text book than advanced practices.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

madmax718 said:


> ahh thank you. I had the JLC moisture control book in my cart, but once you recommended it, I checked out.
> 
> BTW, for me, I don't mind used books. I got the JLC for like 3 dollars + a few bucks in shipping.


You will appreciate that book its very useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

The Anarchist's Tool Chest by Christopher Schwarzs, is a good read. It's mostly about hand tools, and the history of hand tools. After I read it I did some small projects in my garage, using hand planes and making dove tail joints, with hand saws and chisels. 

I feel I'm a better carpenter now. I still use my power tools out in the field, but I'm more accurate and efficient with them. From framing to finish work I have a better understanding of wood and how it behaves.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tom M said:


> You will appreciate that book its very useful. :thumbsup:


this book is awesome!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

The go to book for me for more years than I want to admit,is this one by Wagner.http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Carpen...s=carpenter+book+by+wagner&pebp=1416869140944


Also Very Efficient Carpenter by Haun


Production Framing printed by JLC. Those three will get you going.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

My error,was Production Carpentry http://www.amazon.com/JLC-Guide-Pro...lc+book+production+framing&pebp=1416870311844


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

A friend gave me _Modern Carpentry_ as a gift a few years ago. He said it was one they used in a class he took for building.
Since I'm not a builder, hard for me to determine if it's well written and correct but I use it quite often to look up information.

http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Carpen...d=1416871217&sr=8-2&keywords=modern+carpentry

Edit: Same one fjn just mentioned.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is an old book that has helped me estimating through the years. 

http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Cons...-Scheduling/dp/093404113X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_y


----------

